# Droid 3 Style Rom



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

hey everyone, first off let's just discuss the title
What i mean by "droid 3 style rom" is if there is a chance to make a rom similar to the stock D3 rom
now i know most of you will say "just take the offical GB update!" but i think the D3 blur is more attractive
(and yes i actually like blur)
but the D3 rom has so many animations and nice little effects i really like it compared to the Dx Gb 
and with an explosion of new roms why not make another rom for the sake of making another rom? 
i don't know how to make roms but discussion is up in the air...what do you guys think? would you even want D3 rom? would anyone be up to the challenge? anyway let me know....

D3 Software Tour:


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the features of the new blur, seen in the d3 videos. I don't know if i would like having all of it though, I would like to see the animations and features built into some launchers though. but i dont know if that is even possible. I hear that the dx2 is getting the updated blur so maybe it could be ported to the x. or maybe not. I do like the look of it though!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm actually working on this along with Sense. I'll have updates on both by next week.


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

I can tell the dx will be getting some dev love for a long while! this makes me happy and a proud owner!


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Couldn't some of those animations be integrated into GO Launcher EX? I've only watched one D3 video, so I don't know exactly which ones you're talking about.

Can't wait to see what is in store for the upcoming stuff.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> I'm actually working on this along with Sense. I'll have updates on both by next week.


i'm excited, i was actually following your MIUI thread before framework took over, sounds good tho.


----------

